# Guter preis



## layout123 (9. Januar 2010)

Hi wollte mal fragen ob das ein Schnäppchen is was ich ersteigert habe  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...#ht_4498wt_1322


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

wenn er auch einwandfrei funktioniert und er dir 3 jahre lang oder länger nicht kaputt geht ja dann würd ich sagn wars schon sehr günstig


----------



## Sin (10. Januar 2010)

Hmm geht eigentlich. Ist zwar nen 40" Fernseher, dafür aber nur HD Ready und kein Full HD. Für den selben Preis hättest du nen Full HD bekommen mit 37".


----------



## Qonix (10. Januar 2010)

Ich würde nein sagen. Heute bekommst du besseres zum selben Preis.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

damn it :/


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finds eher lustig, dass er nach dem Kauf fragt, ob es ein Schnäppchen war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (12. Januar 2010)

Für 50€ mehr hättest du nen Full HD mit der selben Diagonale bekommen...


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich finds eher lustig, dass er nach dem Kauf fragt, ob es ein Schnäppchen war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das dachte ich auch gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wenn er denn funktioniert, wird's schon passen.


----------



## Sin (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, noch kann er es umtauschen. 14 Tage lang hat er ja zeit.


----------

